# postel



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, může slovo "postel" taky znamenat pohlavní akt? Je to moc vulgarní?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj, může slovo "postel" taky znamenat pohlavní akt? Je to moc vulgarní?
> Děkuju


Nemůže.  Kontext?

"Postel" figuruje v mnoha výrazech znamenajících sex, ale vulgární to není nikdy -  "dostat holku do postele", "dělat kariéru v posteli", "být dobrý v posteli" atd.


----------



## winpoj

Souhlasím s Janou, že to není vulgární, ale řekl bych, že postel může obrazně znamenat sex.
Co třeba taková katolická zásada "nejdřív kostel, potom postel" (tj. nejdřív svatba, potom sex)?


----------



## parolearruffate

kontext je tady: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=581805
Děkuju


----------



## .Lola.

Jo jo, v daném kontextu je postel ve smyslu "sex, pohlavní styk". Vulgární to není, jen hovorové.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc.


----------

